# Cubase vs Logic Pro X vs Fl Studio FOR VST heavy projects?



## HREQ (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm currently inbetween the daw wars thing, I used FL Studio for years, struggling with performance issues.

The other day I rebuild my project in Presonus Studio the same as FL Studio, and FL is like 50% behind in performance! It seems FLS can't handle plugins or mixer inserts as well as other daws.

However I didn't like Prosonus Studio, so I tried Cubase next.

Cubase amazed me compared to FL Studio.

What I think Cubase has that I wish FL had,
Expression Maps (VST automatically has all the articulations assigned, and you simply draw them in, SO MUCH BETTER THEN USING KEYSWITCHES!)

Sends/Bus's/VCA Faders/Organized Mixer
(Cubase mixer is AMAZING! You can load so many ampsims / heavy VST and it's all organized really well)

Piano roll CC Editing (FL Studio has this, but it's sloppy, and you have to find the CC yourself in a big menu, and somehow record it in before trying to edit it, CUBASE HAS ALL THE CC MAPPED ALREADY IN A DROP DOWN MENU, You just sellect them and start writing in multi CC Lanes)

The automation (FL Automation is very unorganized with automation clips, Cubase just throws everything below the track your automating)

Chord Pads (Cubase are really fun to get an idea going with)

Disable track (SO USEFUL FOR BIG TEMPLATS!)



Now, while I really like the features of Cubase, I'm having some performance issues with spikes / ASIO, and I read some stability problems on there forums, and how ppl have a lot of crashes. TBH FL Studio crashes so much for me, I'm sick of instability of these programs.

Before I buy into Cubase I want to make sure it's stable, but for now I'm looking into Logic X


I heard Logic X, is the most stable DAW, and excels at performance, and never crashes.

Does Logic X have those features of Cubase? Is it a suitable daw for HUGE midi compositions and VST and CC Automation? Is it easy?




I'm looking for the best DAW, for pure MIDI VSTI projects, TBH I think it's Cubase, with how everythings automatically mapped and easy for you, but I'm worried about stability again, Does logic automatically map the CC of VSTI for you, and let you CC edit easily, does it have a articulate type of plugin, etc?


----------



## sourcefor (Oct 16, 2017)

I use logic and think it handles vst instruments the best. I think they all have similar features, the only problem is that when you use logic you’re locked into Apple where as with cubase you can use Apple or PC so in that respect you could end up spending a lot less more money but logic is only $200 and comes with a lot of stuff . To me, Logic is easier to use and easier on the eyes than Cubase, believe me , I tried to like cubase. I didn’t want use a dongle and it costs twice as much as logic. I would say the cheapest, easiest route if starting from scratch, is logic. But again they are both capable daw.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 16, 2017)

HREQ said:


> I'm looking for the best DAW, for pure MIDI VSTI projects, TBH I think it's Cubase, with how everythings automatically mapped and easy for you, but I'm worried about stability again, Does logic automatically map the CC of VSTI for you, and let you CC edit easily, does it have a articulate type of plugin, etc?



Only YOU can determine what is the "best" DAW, they all do the same things more or less...just differently. Just remember you're going to need to learn it all again from the ground up, so make sure you're ready to commit. Although Logic doesn't have a demo, it's still a real bargain. I would recommend buying it regardless, it's always useful for inspiration since it includes a s++t load of great instruments and plugins. I would also try out Pro Tools and DP, they also have free trials. I personally love Cubase 9 and Logic Pro, but that's just me.

What are your system specs? Maybe that's something to look at regarding your performance issues.


----------



## sazema (Oct 16, 2017)

And you're expecting from us to cover *the best* sequencer for you?


----------



## angelonyc (Oct 18, 2017)

Logic only uses AU, no vst's, vsti's.. Audio Units for Logic DO NOT SUPPORT MIDI out like VSTS do.. 
Logic is pretty stable, it also auto saves, so I have never last anything, when it crashes, or locks up (and it will occasionally). What the best DAW is really up to you to decide.. They are all very good at this point, I'd guess.

I've used Logic for almost 30 years now, so I can't give you a wide prospective.. But at this point, I have little desire to have to learn a new DAW. At my age, I'm not sure I would want to learn any DAW from the ground up. Timing is very tight in Logic.. I believe ASIO has inherent problems with timing (but some one else can address that better than I).


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 18, 2017)

i use logic. 

but for the op, i recommend cubase. seeing it from a long term point of view, apple keeps consumerizing its products and slowly killing its pro side and will try to join iOS w mac OS. 
cubase works on both mac and pc. logic only on mac. 

besdies that, the rest is about the same and a lot of poeple are swithcing to cubase from DP, logic and PT since hans uses cubase. so youll start to see more and more videos showcasing tutorials with cubase. 

i am on the same boat as angelonyc, I've been using logic for 17 years so ive become very fast on it... and also very dependent on apple :/
but switching over has been hell for me so i just stick to logic and prey the silicon valley gods for new mac pros and no wierd OS changes in the near future.


----------



## John Busby (Oct 18, 2017)

Logic is a great DAW
i run sometimes a hundred or more instances of Kontakt in a logic que and as long as you keep your sample pools purged and updated, use logic's freeze and bounce to audio functions here and there, it's a breeze to work in.

I can't speak for Cubase, but performance wise Logic does great for the most part. Sometimes, and i think this happens more often than it should, Logic tends to spike and overload when you don't have an audio track selected during playbacks. This happens i think more than it should, but i'm also running a late '15 i5 Imac; it usually happens with a ton of MIDI tracks and especially with power hungry plug-ins on top of that.
And yes, Logic will crash at times, but like a user said above the auto-save feature is a win!


----------



## samphony (Oct 18, 2017)

For me Logic is very stable. It is a pro DAW and easy to learn. No cracks and pops. Even heavy projects without VE Pro and everything hosted right in Logic works very well.
I did my last feature in Logic no VE Pro attached. Does it crash sometimes? Seldom for me and when it does autosave does work reliable.

@gsilbers 
the gods are actually sitting close to Hamburg


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 19, 2017)

Cubase also has an auto-save feature.


----------



## jmauz (Oct 19, 2017)

As has already been stated, Apple seems to be continually trying to appeal to the pro-sumer. I was a Logic 9 user for years but when I upgraded my studio I decided to try Cubase instead of Logic X. Best choice I ever made. For what I do (MIDI heavy productions with occasional live recordings) it truly is the best DAW. Stable, customizable, streamlined and professional.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes, Cubase has auto save. Mine is set for ten minutes. I admire the audacity and devil may care boldness of anyone who jumps without a net.


----------



## JPQ (Oct 23, 2017)

jmauz said:


> As has already been stated, Apple seems to be continually trying to appeal to the pro-sumer. I was a Logic 9 user for years but when I upgraded my studio I decided to try Cubase instead of Logic X. Best choice I ever made. For what I do (MIDI heavy productions with occasional live recordings) it truly is the best DAW. Stable, customizable, streamlined and professional.


is any diferente how CPU heavy they are? ´


----------



## jmauz (Oct 24, 2017)

No idea...although Cubase crashes far less often than Logic did...


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 24, 2017)

Logic user here - tried cubase 9 - crashed about the same amount on heavy projects (at least as memory serves me). Both are good - pick one and run with it.


----------



## Bohrium (Nov 7, 2017)

stonzthro said:


> Logic user here - tried cubase 9 - crashed about the same amount on heavy projects (at least as memory serves me). Both are good - pick one and run with it.



Completely agree ...

I have 4 different rigs for different purposes, since I do a lot of live shows.
- with Logic Pro X
- with Reaper
- with ProTools
- with Cubase 9 and Sonar on the same computer

All crashed ... and all work most of the time.


----------



## IFM (Nov 8, 2017)

If you run a large number of Kontakt instances in Cubase the ASIO meter will peg with nothing playing...it’s a repeatable bug and likely on the NI side. Both are great if you can live with Cubase's graphics issues. Grab the 30 day demo and see how it runs. Personally I’m running LPX for everything despite dabbling in Cubase for years.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 8, 2017)

if you want the best performance on osx, then you should go with logic. it outperforms any other daw on osx.

if you want best midi editing go with cubase.


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 8, 2017)

After a few years in Cubase, 90% of my work is now in LPX. Cubase has just become too unreliable and clunky for me despite many excellent features, too many crashes and graphical issues.

LPX is smooth as butter in comparison.


----------



## URL (Nov 8, 2017)

My setup in CB9/VEP6/Win10 C.U never crash, as always there are differences, drives for audio etc.
There is as always something to improve in all DAW system, but for now I have a stable setup with CB9-2-computer slave.


----------



## stigc56 (Nov 8, 2017)

I have been on this quest too. Working with Logic for years, and now after several years of testing I'm on Cubase, but I must admit that I hope for Logic in the future. Here is why: Cubase has a lot - I mean a lot - of nice features: multiple CC lanes, VST expressions and a MIDI editor that works really well. Some of the things you can do in the MIDI editor in Cubase, is really slow on all other DAWs. I have tested Logic, Digital Performer, Studio One and Pro Tools. But the downside of all the glamour is that Cubase has a lot of flaws, and it seems that Steinberg are busy making new "bells and whistles" for a usergroup that cares for chord tracks, sample tracks and so on, instead of fixing the Track Preset errors, the File Management System, and much more. But I admit that a lot of pro-users use Cubase and watching some ex. Sascha Knorr and his demo for Berlin Inspire is really "inspiring". I have high hopes for the next update for Cubase AND for Logic!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 8, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> After a few years in Cubase, 90% of my work is now in LPX. Cubase has just become too unreliable and clunky for me despite many excellent features, too many crashes and graphical issues.
> 
> LPX is smooth as butter in comparison.


What about Studio One? I know you were using that for a period no?


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 9, 2017)

InLight-Tone said:


> What about Studio One? I know you were using that for a period no?



I'm very fond of Studio One, it's so easy to get ideas down quickly. I use it mostly for sound design and trailer projects. At this point I don't use it for much else (especially composing to picture) due to the need for more robust MIDI editing and improved tempo features. If Presonus keep developing as quickly as they have over recent months, it will be one to watch though.


----------

